
Chinese database details 2.4mn influential people and how to press their buttons - Osiris30
https://www.theregister.com/2020/09/15/china_shenzhen_zhenhua_database/
======
stx
Duplicate here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24489165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24489165)

